# radio shack 2.4 1/24 scale xmods



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

anyone seen where radio shack is re releaseing the x mod


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

I hope so, as I never bought any back when they were available. 

I hope they bring back the Zip Zaps as well, as this brand was what really got me into R/C. 

Plus, they were cheaper than "pro grade."

I read about X-mods on Wikipedia, and there was mention that X-mods would be released starting Fall of this year. 

Plus here's more mention of it, plus what appears to be a catalog with prices. They range from $50 to $80 with the upgrade kits ranging from $15 to $20.

http://www.ultimaterc.com/forums/printthread.php?t=182124

Even more mention, showing "under the hood" this time 

http://www.atomicmods.com/kb_results.asp?ID=53

There's also mention that some have already purchased them from their local Radio Shack.


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

Post deleted


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

They appear to now be listed on the Radio Shack website, all available for order. 

The only one available at any local Radio Shack here, seems to be the car, the buggies are not available at any of the local Radio Shacks.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

seems they even ended up being even more toy that the originals kinda a let down


----------

